# Putting Up Basil



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

Putting Up Basil

Fresh basil leaves - washed and dried
Olive oil
Salt
Jars with tight fitting lids

Place a layer of salt in bottom of bottle, then a nice amount of olive oil (about 1/4 inch). Start pressing basil leaves one at a time into olive oil. After you have added enough leaves that they are almost sticking out of oil start the layers over. Add a layer of salt then oil then leaves. Repeat layers to just below top of bottle and end with salt and oil. Cover tightly and refrigerate. As you use the basil leaves add more salt and oil so you keep basil covered. I use the oil also to add flavor to dishes. Basil is preserved in the salt and oil and lasts a long time. I have had it last 2 years in the fridge keeping it covered with salt and oil.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

if you know anyone with a baby get some small glass baby food jars and put up a couple. let me know what you think. 
this basil stays almost fresh not dry. i like them in sauce rather than dry, crumbled up and disappear in the sauce. i like to SEE the leaves. dry basil looses flavor to quick. this stays strong in basil flavor and the infused oil is wonderful to fry in.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 17, 2009)

*Sure will *


----------



## JMediger (Jul 18, 2009)

msmofet, do the leaves stay green?


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

JMediger said:


> msmofet, do the leaves stay green?


 yes!! the salt preserves it. the basil will stay green for a long time if you JUST REMEMBER as you use it ALWAYS replace the salt and olive oil never let the basil be uncovered. if it is left uncovered it will turn black and yucky. just throw those away if it happens and cover the green basil with salt and oil. use the basil infused oil (pour off what you need then replace with fresh salt and oil) for frying, salad dressing, brush the bread for brushetta, saute the garlic and onions for tomato sauce the possibilities are endless!! 
i have used 2 year old basil kept this way (it got pushed to back of fridge and i discovered it 2 years later in one of those tiny 2 oz baby food jars that are easy to get lost in the fridge and it was still green and good to use).


----------



## ellakav (Jul 18, 2009)

okay, this is going to make me sound really stupid, but hey, what can I say?
can anyone tell me WHAT basil looks like when it comes out of the ground?
or send me a link to a picture???  my husband came in the other nite with
veggies from the community garden and handed me a bunch of 'mystery herb' (no, not THAT kind :0 ) and I have no clue what it is!!
and don't ask me to smell it because my sinuses are stuffed up like a
Thanksgiving turkey and I can't.
okay, I admit it, I have only ever used spices from **gasp** a jar!!
I'm a heathen, I know...but I have been planning to start my own herb
garden if the weather out here ever stabilizes, if that redeems me a little...


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 18, 2009)

basil - Google Image Search


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

i have never seen or tried purple basil. anyone? how does it compare to the green basil?


----------



## ellakav (Jul 18, 2009)

okay, that's not it.  it isn't rosemary, either...
I'm going to attempt to upload a picture of it.


----------



## ellakav (Jul 18, 2009)

*mystery herb*







maybe it is rosemary...???


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

ellakav said:


> View attachment 7363
> 
> View attachment 7364
> 
> ...


 looks like thyme


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

ellakav said:


> View attachment 7363
> 
> View attachment 7364
> 
> ...


 rosemary below looks more like xmas tree needles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
this is thyme below


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 18, 2009)

yep, it's thyme. yum yum! Great with chicken, pork. Use the leaves for the food, then throw the stems on the coals if grilling.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> yep, it's thyme. yum yum! Great with chicken, pork. Use the leaves for the food, then throw the stems on the coals if grilling.


 can use stems soaked in liquid (stock and/or water) first to skewer chicken kabobs to grill


----------



## ellakav (Jul 18, 2009)

well, I've got a crapload of the stuff, so how do I store it?  it is pretty
dessicated already-I can just run my finger over it and separate the leaves
quite easily, but there is still a bit of moisture in them.

and thanx everyone - the last picture posted is identical.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 18, 2009)

Thyme dries easily. I made some drying screens out of 1x2's and screen fabric (stapled on) They stack, with the bottom screen having feet so the air circulates. or you could put them on a cookie sheet on a very LOW oven setting, or use a dehyrator. I've also hung them to dry, but since the leaves are coming off easily, you may lose some.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

ellakav said:


> well, I've got a crapload of the stuff, so how do I store it? it is pretty
> dessicated already-I can just run my finger over it and separate the leaves
> quite easily, but there is still a bit of moisture in them.
> 
> and thanx everyone - the last picture posted is identical.


 just strip the stems. put the leaves after you strip them from stems on a cookie sheet and just let them dry a bit.  and then store in tight lid jar


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> Putting Up Basil
> 
> Fresh basil leaves - washed and dried
> Olive oil
> ...


 
I don't mean to rain on this parade, but frankly, regardless of the safe 2-year lifespan you've had, I'd be much too afraid of botulism to try this method.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i have never seen or tried purple basil. anyone? how does it compare to the green basil?


 
I've grown both the "Opal" & "Purple Ruffle" varieties, but don't bother with them anymore except as an occasional fragrant ornamental addition to a border or container.

The purple varieties are VERY strongly clove scented, & since I'm not a big clove fan, I don't find them interesting or desirable to cook with.  The green varieties are more complex in scent/taste, & I grow a variety of those - "Sweet Italian", "Genovese", "Lemon", "Lime", etc., etc.  I love trying different GREEN varieties - lol!

But of course, this - like all things "food", boils down to personal taste.  Others may love the scent/taste of purple basil.  It just doesn't float my boat except for ornamental use.  If you want to try it, many seed companies carry it, & it's just as easy to grow as the green types.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I don't mean to rain on this parade, but frankly, regardless of the safe 2-year lifespan you've had, I'd be much too afraid of botulism to try this method.


 than don't try it. but my family, friends and i are STILL alive because SALT preserves food and thats a fact!! keep it in the refrigerator. otherwise there would be NO people alive due to no refrigeration and they found that salt keeps food safe from germs!!


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2009)

I make pesto most summers--and sometimes store basil ground up in olive oil in small zip lock bags in the freezer for winter.
I made pesto from purple basil one year, my mother in law at the time gave me a garbage bag of it. When it was ground up in the food processor, it turned a bright nice shade of green. I wouldn't have thought that would happen. 
I've used all kinds of basil for pesto, I've never had a batch I didn't like.
(I've used olive oil and vegetable oil, pine nuts and walnuts, parmesan and romano, garlic and more garlic......depends what is in the house.)


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2009)

I choose freezing.  Even if pesto isn't your thing, you can just puree it with olive or other oil and freeze.  It's my choice with almost all herbs.  It is interesting that some herbs gain flavor with drying, and some lose it entirely.  Basil is in the latter category, as is cilantro.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know if I should start a separate line for this, but last year I did something I will again this year.  I grew lime basil (but I think most basil will fill the bill), then pureed it in the food processor with garlic, peanuts, peanut oil (needless to say, you need to be careful of who you serve this to), some lime juice, cilantro, mint, and hot peppers from the garden.  This made a great addition to any southeast Asian dish, but especially good when added to a can of coconut milk, some chicken stock, a bit of poached chicken or steamed shrimp, and poured in a large bowl over a scoop of rice or a handful of cooked rice noodles.


----------

